#ubuntu-cm 2011-08-08
<ariado> ...
<ariabbas> ...
<ariado>  :)
<ariado> Bjr
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> bye
#ubuntu-cm 2011-08-10
<ariabbas> Bjr
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: salut
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: tu diras aux deux autres que je vais passer en fin d'après midi
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ok
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: demande un peu à minette l'ip publique qui permet de voir le site web de l'université
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: elle n'est pas la
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: aparement elle est en congé
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: l@IP 195.24.195.187/un
 * ongolaBoy teste voir
<ongolaBoy> ok...
<ongolaBoy> hum... ari, les modules qui ne sont pas encore fonctionnels ou pas suffisamment testés ne devraient pas être activés
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Ya kel module non fonctionnel
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ?
<ongolaBoy> l'agenda par exemple.. il génère des erreurs
<ongolaBoy> en production, ces erreurs ne devraient pas être vues...
<ongolaBoy> il faut les garder pour la version en développement ;)
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: A sa c'est les choses de NLONG
<ongolaBoy> ok...moi je commentais juste un peu
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: L sit nè mm pas fini Mè il l mè en ligne
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: en fait c'est mm la version
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Du moins c'est la version en developpement
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Que tu vois là
<ongolaBoy> ok.. en tout cas en terme de sécurité c'est dangereux de l'exposer sur internet
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Ah sa 7 Nlong
<ariabbas> ...
#ubuntu-cm 2011-08-12
<septox> hi
<IzaneFG> hi!
<septox> .
<IzaneFG> heu.. je fuis là... on se take after
<septox> ok
<IzaneFG> bref, je suis connecté mais pas devant l'écran :)
#ubuntu-cm 2012-08-06
<septox> hi
#ubuntu-cm 2012-08-08
<septox> ongolaBoy: hi
<septox> en poste ?
<ongolaBoy> septox: hi
<ongolaBoy> yep
<septox> http://benjaminkerensa.com/2012/08/07/resources-for-ubuntu-locos
<ongolaBoy> check
<ongolaBoy> en passant, les gars d'ubuntu-fr m'ont remis des sticks,autocollants.. j'en ai une trentaine :)
<septox> ok
<ongolaBoy> apparemment pour nous, on devrait remplir ce formulaire http://oreillymedia.co.uk:2474/usergroup.asp
<ongolaBoy> je wanda sur les gars quand ils sautent sur moi en attendant que je parles de choses plus "importantes" :D
<ongolaBoy> donc.. tout ce qu'on a souvent abordé jusqu'ici, ils ne se demandent pas si cétait important ?
<ongolaBoy> bref.. wait and see en septembre :)
<septox> oui oui pr le lien
<septox> je vais le faire apres
<septox> ah moi j'ai deja wanda jusqu'a ma part est came
#ubuntu-cm 2013-08-05
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> et une personne dont la page d'aide sur le wiki a servi https://twitter.com/ebottabi/status/364379841853800448 :)
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-08-06
<indy21> ...
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-08-07
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> coco1: 'lut
<ariabbas> .
<coco1> ..
<coco1> Salut ongolaBoy: Salut les baos
<coco1> Quoi de 9 ?
<ongolaBoy> coco1: tout est vieux ici :)
<ongolaBoy> on travaille chacun comme d'hab
#ubuntu-cm 2013-08-08
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-08-04
<ariabbas> ;)
<coco> ..
<coco> Salut @tous !!!
<ongolaBoy> bjr :)
<coco1> :-D
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-08-07
<ongolaBoy> warrens: bonjour .. ça fait un bail hein :)
<warrens> ongolaBoy: merci bonjour
<warrens> ouais, en effet
<warrens> ongolaBoy: comment tu vas mon grand?
<ongolaBoy> ça va assez bien de mon côté
<warrens> ok, cool
<warrens> tu es toujours a Yaounde?
<ongolaBoy> oui
#ubuntu-cm 2015-08-04
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-08-05
<ongolaBoy> Gillios: salut
<Gillios> bonsoir
<Gillios> Mais tu ne te repose pas?
<ongolaBoy> si .. je vais le faire tout à l'heure
<Gillios> ok ! c'est important
<ongolaBoy> Gillios2: je suis parti . à la prochaine
